# Young Bucks absolutely suck



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

They are over as hell and big merch movers and Nick Jackson beat Becky Lynch head to head in the key demo last week so you'll have to deal with it.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Whysoserious? said:


> I don’t know how anyone could like these guys. They are so fake and spam super kicks.....They absolutely suck with their LeBron hairlines


Do they suck as much as you fucking suck as a poster? Just fuck off, you're boring.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I like them outside of the wrestling ring. Cool, funny and chill guys. In the ring.... well, thats different story.

But they have a huge fanbase and as other user said youll have to deal with it.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Do they suck as much as you fucking suck as a poster? Just fuck off, you're boring.


I couldn’t care less what you think :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I disagree, OP.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Whysoserious? said:


> I couldn’t care less what you think :lol


And no one could give a fuck about your constant, relentless, boring, bitching and complaining about every single aspect of AEW. So delete your account, or at least fuck off out of this section, because no one gives a shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I never used to like them but they've grown on me. They are a great tag team who are really over with the crowd. They make :vince$


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> And no one could give a fuck about your constant, relentless, boring, bitching and complaining about every single aspect of AEW. So delete your account, or at least fuck off out of this section, because no one gives a shit.


Cool story bro


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Oh god another troll gimmick poster smh

I'll try to explain this to you, the Bucks are massively over, sell merch and any company on this planet would be over the moon to have them on their roster if given the opprotunity


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

They're like Braun Strowman. Sometimes I'm a big fan, sometimes they bore me. Overall, they've got a ton of upside but their downside is on display more than I'd like.

Either way Go Bucks Go


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Another rejoiner huh?.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Troll better.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> And no one could give a fuck about your constant, relentless, boring, bitching and complaining about every single aspect of AEW. So delete your account, or at least fuck off out of this section, because no one gives a shit.


I did a quick review of his post history and it doesn't seem he is biased against AEW. In fact, all his posts about everything seem to be negative LOL


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

You may not like them OP but oh well. They over as fuck and they're one of the reasons AEW even exists so you're gonna have to get used to them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Their comedy sucks, but their matches are entertaining as hell. Do they do too many moves sometimes or finish on the wrong move sure. But they're like a blockbuster popcorn film. You go for the action not necessarily the story.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

AverageJoe9 said:


> Oh god another troll gimmick poster smh
> 
> I'll try to explain this to you, the Bucks are massively over, sell merch and any company on this planet would be over the moon to have them on their roster if given the opprotunity


This guy might be a troll but it doesn't negate the fact that people are allowed to dislike them and there's many valid reasons as to why they do


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> This guy might be a troll but it doesn't negate the fact that people are allowed to dislike them and there's many valid reasons as to why they do


Yeah, I’m not sure how I’m a troll. If they didn’t spam super kicks every five seconds and no sell in half of their matches maybe I’d warm up to them. Also there comedy is atrocious


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> This guy might be a troll but it doesn't negate the fact that people are allowed to dislike them and there's many valid reasons as to why they do


Some people dislike everything, have NOTHING positive to say about anything, and insist on coming in here and bitching about every last bit of it, over and over and over. All they do is bitch about fucking everything. Sound familiar?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Their comedy sucks, but their matches are entertaining as hell. Do they do too many moves sometimes or finish on the wrong move sure. But they're like a blockbuster popcorn film. You go for the action not necessarily the story.


Their comedy doesn’t always suck, but tonight it mostly missed. That would be ok if the wrestling is good, which it usually is, except tonight the whole first hour was badly off. 

But it’s just one show, and it’s the only one so far that’s had stuff in it I really didn’t like. Got a feeling it’s gonna be a rough ratings report. Hopefully they get it back on track next week.

Edit: sorry, I guess you’re just talking about the Bucks. I’m going off on the whole show here.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Some people dislike everything, have NOTHING positive to say about anything, and insist on coming in here and bitching about every last bit of it, over and over and over. All they do is bitch about fucking everything. Sound familiar?


Yeah, sounds like you guys in the WWE section over the last few years.

The Young Bucks don't suck, but they need to do something different in the ring. I am sick of the spamming, the CAW moves and the fact that these guys don't look the part (Do some sit ups guys). If you're attempting to say that I am negative, I have plenty of good things to say about AEW. I'm not going to say it's perfect though like some of you do.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Their comedy doesn’t always suck, but tonight it mostly missed. That would be ok if the wrestling is good, which it usually is, except tonight the whole first hour was badly off.
> 
> But it’s just one show, and it’s the only one so far that’s had stuff in it I really didn’t like. Got a feeling it’s gonna be a rough ratings report. Hopefully they get it back on track next week.


For me I just haven't been able to get into The Elites brand of comedy. It's not like I don't like stupid silly comedy or anything. It's just theirs in particular doesn't really hit for me. But despite not liking his position, I still think Jericho is damn funny. 

As far as ratings idk, I was wrong last week. But NXT winning needs to happen given the strong push they got. But while I do switch back and forth, the fact that NXT is always available the next day just immediately make it less urgent to watch at least for me. Then add in unlike AEW they don't give you the full match card to look forward to just makes it more of a gamble.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah, sounds like you guys in the WWE section over the last few years.
> 
> The Young Bucks don't suck, but they need to do something different in the ring. I am sick of the spamming, the CAW moves and the fact that these guys don't look the part (Do some sit ups guys). If you're attempting to say that I am negative, I have plenty of good things to say about AEW. I'm not going to say it's perfect though like some of you do.


Look at any of my posts tonight before you include me in that broadstroking shit, smartass.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

They (and their spot monkey wrestling) do nothing for me.

But they're indy guys, thus people like them, no matter how much they suck.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Their storytelling as of late has been stellar.

I am too sad that the super kick has turned into a pleb move. It should be protected to some regard. Maybe not as a finisher but it's a really nice looking move - shouldnt be spammed.

I really really did love their match with PnP tho, it was fantastic, it seems they can totally bring out storytelling and ring psychology. Something to think about tho is that there will always be those young bucks fans who love.the flippity doo dah stuff with absolutely 0 in-ring psychology.

I'm indifferent to them. I dont hate them and I dont love them. Theyve lost a lot, along with Omega, and I've only seen them in AeW so I dont have much thought in them tbh

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Whysoserious? said:


> I don’t know how anyone could like these guys. They are so fake and spam super kicks.....They absolutely suck with their LeBron hairlines


They do spam superkicks, but it was a result of doing 1-2, people loving it and wanting more, and the young bucks obliged. They only gave what the people wanted.

As tag team wrestlers, they have put on some Dynamite (pun intended) stories in NJPW and ROH. They're also influential behind the scenes in helping others tag teams and putting together matches. IMO, they're now coasting on a well deserved Fame but doing very important things backstage.

I don't know what you see as fake. Wrestling is fake. You didn't give any details or effort in explaining your dislike, except for a sentence or rant, so you should expect people to put little effort in response. I'd be happy to read a critique. 



Boldgerg said:


> And no one could give a fuck about your constant, relentless, boring, bitching and complaining about every single aspect of AEW. So delete your account, or at least fuck off out of this section, because no one gives a shit.


You're only encouraging more users to make short, bold statements with this attitude. Ignoring and dismissing all criticism is ignorant. If you truly think he's spam or super negative to a section, report and ignore him. Otherwise, contribute and discuss.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Young Bucks were a very good tag team and still the best AEW got.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Whysoserious? said:


> I couldn’t care less what you think :lol


Why make a thread then> did you think people were going to just unanimously agree?


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

I think they're alright but very overrated. Everything is too choreographed and fake with them. They're not bad though. If it was up to me they'd be a good team in the division but not one of the best. I know they've lost some matches but we all know they're basically the main players in the division (or will be). They look very 'weak' too IMO. I have an irrational dislike for the one who is balding as well lol.

But yeah....in a perfect world they'd be like 4th-5th main tag team for me. One who may get the titles just once but would be more of a 2nd tier team. Kinda like Too Cool who were popular + featured but never really portrayed as being comparable to E+C, Dudleys, Hardy's, APA etc. 

That's from a fans POV. If you want to play fantasy booker then you probably can't deny that they're over so....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Isn’t there like 10 hate threads on YB this could’ve gone in? Most likely created by the same OP :eyeroll


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Whysoserious? said:


> I don’t know how anyone could like these guys. They are so fake and spam super kicks.....They absolutely suck with their LeBron hairlines


I _could_ come up a reasoned argument, refuting your inaccurate claims, but this is easier


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Thumbinthebum said:


> I _could_ come up a reasoned argument, refuting your inaccurate claims, but this is easier


To each their own :lol


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Bucks are an elite tag team. Imagine a Bucks/Usos match. Superkicks over/under 100? LOL

The Jackson/Fenix match last week was very solid.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No opinion, just trying to pop my 12,000 post cherry before the site goes to shit.




OK, if you must. Young Bucks are...........there.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Bucks are over but not massively over. I don't know where some of you get that from.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Can't bare them, they have such punchable faces for a start. If they might consider selling and calm down on the constant fast huge diving spots I might like them more.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

yeahbaby! said:


> Can't bare them, they have such punchable faces for a start. If they might consider selling and calm down on the constant fast huge diving spots I might like them more.


I'm hoping the entire Elite squad goes heel when AEW finally puts the rocket on Mox as the face of the company.

Mox vs the Elite is what they have moving forward.

And Young Bucks are perfect heel fodder for Mox to beat the shit out of to get to Omega or Cody.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I do not get their appeal. They have little ring psychology and rarely sell anything. They also seem to have little interest in learning. I mean, they have Tully and Arn around and their work is not improving. Are they just that arrogant to think they are actually good? It pains me every time I hear JR say they are a top team.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Ok boomer


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Whysoserious? said:


> I don’t know how anyone could like these guys. They are so fake and spam super kicks.....They absolutely suck with their LeBron hairlines


What makes you think your opinion is important enough to make a thread?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

They are very slick at what they do but they don't sell very well and I don't like matches that spam finishers endlessly. Would much rather watch more old school tag teams who tell a better story in the ring. Overall they are well suited to the indy scene as a sort of hardys tribute act. I can palate watching them most weeks. Nothing amazing though.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I hate them and I hate that their philosophy on wrestling has plagued the entire tag team division, which I find completely unwatchable.

I realize this is a minority opinion and most fans today love videogame wrestling, but I'm a psychology guy.

And before anybody brings up how well they sell leg injuries that shit goes completely out the window when they do 12 superkicks with the injured leg and then springboard off the ropes like it was never hurt in the first place.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I hate them and I hate that their philosophy on wrestling has plagued the entire tag team division, which I find completely unwatchable.
> 
> I realize this is a minority opinion and most fans today love videogame wrestling, but I'm a psychology guy.
> 
> And before anybody brings up how well they sell leg injuries that shit goes completely out the window when they do 12 superkicks with the injured leg and then springboard off the ropes like it was never hurt in the first place.


It's a shame AEW has Dustin and Cody which are one of the best tag-teams in the past decade but have them as singles wrestlers, both are great at psychology as well... but sadly lost to the Bucks.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Been watching wrestling for over 3.5 decades and like a variety of wrestling styles. Tag teams are supposed to have coordination and the Bucks do that in spades. I enjoy a good spotfest as well, but they need to be able to make me believe there is a chance they could be injured/finished. They are over the top, and I like that about them. They are doing amazing athletic maneuvers that would have wowed fans if it was taking place in the AE.

Flippy shit entertains me too. The Bucks vs The Lucha Brothers is some of the best tag team wrestling I have ever seen. Their athleticism is amazing. People saying it is too fake... well no shit. Wrestling is fake. The illusion is gone. When it comes down to it, I watch wrestling to be entertained. If I really want to watch two men fight, I'm gonna watch an MMA match.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't like The Young Bucks at all. I find their matches boring. What they do to the art of tag team wrestling is like a Michael Bay movie. It's just "BOOM CRASH POW" and nothing makes sense. When they try to sell, it is funny. They're just not very good pro-wrestlers. They know all the lyrics but don't know the music. That being said, I think there is a place for them in wrestling. It's not in main events nor in a truly substantive role however. They can't carry that. They're a great enhancement team for your real star teams to beat. And because the hardcore fans love them, you can get heat on heels by having them kill these guys.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

When their music hits, it's time to do something else for 15 minutes (they get their airtime without fail it seems) until they fuck off.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I think they are good for an opening act.. High flying moves help warm up a crowd and they are a far better promo although they also inherit some of the inherent flaws with todays prowrestling..... For example their style does not work for a street fight at all.. They come there dressed in their usual gear, wrestle the usual high flying style.. Wear some jeans and brawl damn it, not high flying moves.. Other wise call the matches as a tables match or ladder match or whatever.. Get the nature of the match and wrestle accordingly, not the same style every time and they should not be main eventing.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Psychosocial said:


> Bucks are over but not massively over. I don't know where some of you get that from.


I don’t think people know what “over” means anymore. Like what it would actually mean to business if they had someone massively over. It would be going up, not down.

The dwindling crowd in the bubble largely loves them. Not the same as being over.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

They don't suck but they do tend to wrestle most matches with a thought process of style over substance. However you could argue that it's more an issue with most wrestlers nowadays.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

One thing that bothers me is that the Meltzer Driver is kinda dumb and they usually do multiple double team moves over the course of a match that look way better


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Pretty sure I posted this elsewhere but I'll say it again. Young Bucks are the type of guys who I want to clap my hands at what a great job they've done getting their brand out and selling all that merch, I want to shake their hands for knowing what it takes to make money in pro wresting and be good business men. I want to cheer when they actually work a good match with psychology (rare but they have done it and they can do it) and then.......I want to kick them in the balls for being annoying and obnoxious little sh*ts and for having the most punchable faces in the history of wrestling.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I am split on the Young Bucks. They do have some pretty impressive and unique moves in the ring, but they don't have the size or the charisma to be superstars.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Bucks are not game changers but they have a entertainment value and thats all but that is a must. They dont grind my gears but they have a fun package to watch as a break between the deep characters and story. Good entrance song. 

I think if they fucking sold moves they would go a long way


I don't know why I didn't really notice all the no selling before aew but a lot of these matches with these young guys just jumping out of every move feels meaningless. Big moves are great but they need to be sold


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"The Bucks are not over... their in-ring style sucks... they dont have charisma or a good look..." and yet they have succeeded this far in the business and was able to help create AEW because of their talent and wrestling ability. They deserve a lot more credit and will go down as pioneers of 21st century tag team wrestling when it's all said and done.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bucks are love/hate for me. They really are.

I love their entrance. I respect their mindset to work the marks for every dollar they can. I enjoy most of their promo work (albeit, I find them slightly delusional portraying such confident alpha males despite their physical appearance - but it works for their core audience so I get why they do it that way). But then... I hate their matches so damn much. I really do, recently I'll actively turn it off because I think it's stupid. Their matches start okay, but by the end my face gets screwed up like wtf, enough already. I just don't want to watch. But I enjoy everything else they do, so it's weird.

Just my opinion, not stating this as fact for everyone.


----------



## Deznuts (Jan 18, 2021)

Whysoserious? said:


> I don’t know how anyone could like these guys. They are so fake and spam super kicks.....They absolutely suck with their LeBron hairlines





Cult03 said:


> This guy might be a troll but it doesn't negate the fact that people are allowed to dislike them and there's many valid reasons as to why they do


They’re little overrated jackoffs. Only mindless SJWs really enjoy them.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Deznuts said:


> They’re little overrated jackoffs. Only mindless SJWs really enjoy them.


necroing a 2 year old thread as your first post? Not off to a good start


----------

